# Hello



## TheKenpoist (Nov 21, 2008)

My name is David Armond, and I am a practitioner of Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate. I've been studying this art since I was eight years old. I am currently a 1st Degree Black Belt. Hope to gain a lot of insight and extra knowledge from this site. See you all in the forums!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck David, great group. Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## MasterWright (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Seasoned is right, it's a great site.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## morph4me (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello David, welcome to MT


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## stickarts (Nov 21, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Drac (Nov 21, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## MJS (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Kacey (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Mimir (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome to the boards! :wavey:


----------

